# Campfire Peach Cobbler



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Ingredients:
-Flour (2 cups)
-Sugar (2 cups)
-Peach Filling (2 30 oz cans)
-Butter (1 cup)
-Vanilla (1 tsp)
-Pecans (chopped)


Pour the peach filling into a Dutch oven and spread across the bottom. In a separate bowl, mix together the flour, sugar, vanilla, butter and pecans. Spread this topping over the peach filling. Place the lid on the Dutch oven and set on top of warm coals and add some coals on top of the Dutch oven. Bake for about 45 minutes or until crust is golden brown.


The Wacky Otter
[email protected]
wackyotter.com - Home


----------



## ozcamper (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds delicious. Must try this one in my Bedourie Camp Oven. Good cooking, Ray


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Found another one! ^^

The recipe does sound good, what is the amount of pecans we should use?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Smokey, just throw in as many as you'd like. Make it sparse, make a layer of them or use a thick layer (my favorite since I LOVE pecans)...

I have used this recipe and it is great stuff. I have also taken a knife or fork and carefully serpentined to the bottom of the dutch oven to create a little bit of a mix with the fruit on the bottom. Also adding some brown sugar (or mixed with some melted butter) over the top makes for a nice topping.

I try to put more coals on top of the dutch oven than on the bottom. WARNING: the fruit will be VERY HOT, even if the top seems cooler, imagine the bottom will be double or even hotter. I have been known to burn my tongue because of my eagerness.

You can change out the fruit filling to whatever you'd like. We've used cherry and blueberry. You can also half and half the filling or mix flavors too. Nuts or no nuts, I love this stuff with a cold class of milk in summer or hot coffee in winter.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can recall burning my tounge as a youngin eager to eat a mountain pie  I couldn't taste anything for almost a month!

Ok, wasn't sure if the amount really mattered I like them too so I'll be sure to go heavy on them!


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

That's right....lay 'em on heavy. :<)


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

My uncle use to make this just every time we go camping.


----------



## Orkney Spyders (Jul 7, 2015)

SMOKEY,
Use as many pecans as you can afford, you can never have enough roasted almonds.


----------



## raymondmartin (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome recipe. Try this one on my next trips


----------



## campmahkeenac (Oct 5, 2015)

*Advice Please!!*

Does this sound like a good way to make this dip!? Anyone ever try something like this before...please let me know! 

This is Franks Red Hot Buffalo Chicken Dip...sounds and looks amazing give me some feedback! Thanks!

Buffalo Chicken Dip Recipe Here


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have to try this. Sounds delicious


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

Will surely try this recipe over the weekend. Hope my family would love it.


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

this sounds amazing - was totally hoping for photos of this because now i'm craving it!


----------

